# Veterans Day



## mtlogcabin (Nov 10, 2009)

Veterans Day is tommorow and a Holiday for most of us in the public sector so I just wanted to say

Thank You

To all Veterans for your service to this country


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

Not a holiday in our City but never mind that.

I concur with MT, a huge

THANKS AND MAY GOD BLESS THOSE IN SERVICE PRESENTLY


----------



## Inspectress (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

Thank you all veterans!!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

I am always thankful and appeciative to ALL Vets, but this one is a little closer to home, with my son's deployment to Iraq last week.

THANKS TO ALL WHO HAVE SERVED THIS COUNTRY IN WAR, AND PEACE!


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

We should always remember our vets.  We have a lot to thank them for, so a big thanks to all my fellow vets out there.

I'd like to add that today is my beloved Marine Corps 234th Birthday.

So happy 234th and Semper Fi to all Marines out there.


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

rktect 1

YA I got to listen to the Marine hymn everyday from the prison cell across the hall from me. At least I know I am protected.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day



			
				cda said:
			
		

> rktect 1YA I got to listen to the Marine hymn everyday from the prison cell across the hall from me. At least I know I am protected.


I hope you mean cubicle.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

Its a holiday for most of the cities around here - but not for we folk in the private sector.  Nonetheless:

Thank you Vets, for all you do and have done.  Good Bless!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

And I too would like to thank all those that served.  To those that I served with in the Air Force you are remembered.

To my nephew who died in Bagdad you are remembered. And to his brother who served in Iraq and Afganistan you are thanked for your continued service.

To my brother who I miss.. this was your poem.

*High Flight*

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of earth

And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;

Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth

Of sun-split clouds - and done a hundred things

You have not dreamed of - wheeled and soared and swung

High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there

I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung

My eager craft through footless halls of air.

Up, up the long delirious, burning blue,

I've topped the windswept heights with easy grace

Where never lark, or even eagle flew -

And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod

The high untresspassed sanctity of space,

Put out my hand and touched the face of God.

Pilot Officer Gillespie Magee

No 412 squadron, RCAF

Killed 11 December 1941


----------



## georgia plans exam (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

I think about a very good friend of mine especially on Veterans Day.

Sergeant Dave Bingham was wounded in Viet Nam and had to have several blood transfusions to survive. About 8 years ago, he discovered he had a form of hepatitis.

I didn't know this and neither did he but, this thing can lie dormant in your system for many years. We think the hepatitis was from the blood transfusions he received in Viet Nam.

He died 7 years ago. One of the final victims of that war.

I call his widow every Veterans Day to express my gratitude for his service.

Thank you to all the Veterans.

GPE


----------



## Alias (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

Thanks you to all the vets, from my two great uncles who served in WWI, to my dad and his brother in WWII, my buddie's mom who served in WWII, and last but not least, my brother who served for 27 years and retired last year.

Sue


----------



## jpranch (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

This one's for you Joey. JP :cry:    :cry:


----------



## brat (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

Thanks to all of the veterens who have served this great country, and let's not forget the mothers, fathers, wives, husbands, brothers, and sisters for their sacrifices along the way.  God bless you all!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: Veterans Day

Well put, and good point, brat.........


----------

